# Riss im Switch Rahmen



## theVertical (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo *,

ich hab in meinem 2003'er Switch einen Riss entdeckt. Er ist über dem ersten Schweißknoten aufgetreten, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen. Ich hab die Bilder direkt zum Importeur Bike Action gemailt und telefoniert und nur arrogantes Verhalten zurück bekommen. 
Nun meine Frage. Hat jemand von Euch evtl. den Rahmen ohne Schwinge bzw. vielleicht Euer Händler ? 
Und die zweite Frage habt Ihr evtl. ne Adresse wo ich das Teil schweißen lassen kann ?
Danke schonmal!


----------



## MTB Maddin (26. Juli 2006)

sieht aus, als hätteste die Stütze viel zu weit raus gezogen gefahren...
Sicher dass du nich selber schuld bis?
Würd mich von denen nich klein kriegen lassen. Schön auf die Nerven gehen, freundlich, aber penetrant 
Jeden Tag ein bis zwei Mails, wenns ncih hilft auch mal anrufen, am besten nr unterdrückt. Kann ja nich sein, dass die nix machen wollen, wenn du keine Schuld hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theVertical (26. Juli 2006)

Nun fang Du auch noch an *gg* Das hatte der Importeur schon gemeint. Aber das Mindestmaß ist 100 mm und bei mir war sie 110 drin. Ich bin halt 1,82 groß und keine 1,40 ;-)
Die Bilder sind nach Kanada zu Rocky und die einzige Anwort war "to old" ......
Sehr kulant !!...Aber penetrant könnte ichs mal versuchen ;-)


----------



## TurboLenzen (27. Juli 2006)

Da wird sich nichts machen lassen. Der Rahmen ist wirklich zu alt. 3-Jahre ist außerhalb jeder Garantie. Was Kulanz angeht ist ein anderes Thema, aber bei den Bildern, mit der Sattelstütze, würde ich intuitiv auch auf Eigenverschulden tippen.
Esseidenn du hast den Rahmen letztes Jahr neu vom Händler gekauft und hast eine Rechnung dazu. Aber davon gehe ich jetzt mal nicht aus!?
Sorry für deinen schönen Rahmen, aber es ist halt immernoch ein Gebrauchsgegenstand..

In diesem Sinne, 
peace out


----------



## theVertical (27. Juli 2006)

Eigenverschulden ist da natürlich relativ, da das Mindestmaß des Einschubs der Stütze nicht unterschritten wurde. Ich bike halt nunmal auch "normal" mit diesem Bike, Sprünge hätte es wohl besser überstanden  
Das Bike hatte ich mir 2003 zugelegt. Bin schon Rocky seit 90 gefahren aber nun werde ich mal wieder zu Cannondale wechseln. Das Problem wäre auch nicht mal mangelnde Kulanz, sondern das arrogante Verhalten von Bike Action.
Aber Kompliment Dein Slayer ist extrem Cool !




			
				TurboLenzen schrieb:
			
		

> Da wird sich nichts machen lassen. Der Rahmen ist wirklich zu alt. 3-Jahre ist außerhalb jeder Garantie. Was Kulanz angeht ist ein anderes Thema, aber bei den Bildern, mit der Sattelstütze, würde ich intuitiv auch auf Eigenverschulden tippen.
> Esseidenn du hast den Rahmen letztes Jahr neu vom Händler gekauft und hast eine Rechnung dazu. Aber davon gehe ich jetzt mal nicht aus!?
> Sorry für deinen schönen Rahmen, aber es ist halt immernoch ein Gebrauchsgegenstand..
> 
> ...


----------



## RattleHead (28. Juli 2006)

Du kanns probieren das zweisen zu alssen. Wichtig: das risse kans auch dummes pech sein..............ich habe schon 3 RM6/7 rahmen gerissen. 1 auf dem zeldem spot. Fahrte es mit nur ein dh stutz.

RH
Niederlande


----------



## switcher (2. August 2006)

Tja, da haben wir sie wieder, die alte Stärke von BA und RM: Arroganz und überteuerte Produkte. Wo gibt es denn sowas? ein Rahmen für 2490.- und 1 Jahr Garantie? Und dann noch schnodderige Antworten vom Hr. Love bei BA. 
Mich konnte die Marke so auch nicht lange halten und jetzt fahre ich Speci mit echter Garantie und einem ausgereiften Produkt zum  fairen Preis. Meiner Meinung nach ist diese Art Boykott  die einzige Möglichkeit ihnen ihre Grenzen zu zeigen.


----------



## bike-it-easy (2. August 2006)

theVertical schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Das Bike hatte ich mir 2003 zugelegt. ...





			
				switcher schrieb:
			
		

> ...Arroganz und überteuerte Produkte. Wo gibt es denn sowas? ein Rahmen für 2490.- und 1 Jahr Garantie? Und dann noch schnodderige Antworten vom Hr. Love bei BA....



@switcher:
Wir schreiben das Jahr 2006!! Wer rechnen kann, ist also klar im Vorteil. Und wenn dann beispielsweise von einem Kunden wie dir (ist jetzt nicht gegen dich gerichtet, theVertical!, sondern die Art und Weise des Kommunikationseinstiegs vom switcher) so ein Kommentar am Telefon kommen würde, würde ich dem Herrn Liebe jedes Recht der Welt einräumen, schnodderig zu reagieren. Auch du solltest die hier schon oft zitierte Regel eigentlich kennen, die zu jeder guten Erziehung gehört: Wie man in den Wald hineinruft...
@all
Und nein, ich schreib jetzt nicht schon wieder einen Roman, der sich mit dumm-dreisten Behauptungen (deshalb dumm-dreist, weil mir da für die Behauptungen so ein bißchen die Beweise für fehlen - wenn sie nachgereicht werden, entschuldige ich mich auch gerne für meine Aussage!!)  und den kaum den eigenen Horizont erreichenden, doch sehr subjektiven Sichtweisen eines wohl ehemaligen Rocky-Besitzers befassen.
Es ist unglaublich, dass hier in regelmäßigen Abständen irgendwelche Dödel ihren Frust abladen müssen. Ich hab keinen Bock mehr auf so einen Müll, das sollte hier das Rocky / Race Face Forum sein, wo früher mal sachlich diskutiert wurde und der Ton ein gepflegter war.  
Ich denke, ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern meth und insane an und ziehe mich hier mal eine Weile zurück und schau mir das mit etwas mehr Distanz an.

Im Hoffen darauf, dass dieses Forum wieder an Niveau gewinnt!!!

Bis irgendwann (werde es ja wahrscheinlich doch nicht lassen können, wenn der nächste Dummbatz hier einschlägt )

bike-it-easy


----------



## switcher (3. August 2006)

Hallo bike it easy,schon interessant, wie du gleich abgehst..
Aber geht schon klar  Ich wünsche dir nur, daß du mit deinem (übrigens wirklich  schönen RM) nie einen Garantiefall erlebst.
Ansonsten immer schön ans Motto halten: bike it easy


----------



## clemson (3. August 2006)

oh mein gott da muß ich ja immer glück gehabt haben bei der behandlung durch ba und rm.....oder vielleicht war ich einfach zu zuvorkommend und sachlich


----------



## cheffe (7. August 2006)

theVertical schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das Mindestmaß ist 100 mm und bei mir war sie 110 drin. ...



Hi,
wo steht das?
oder ist das die Angabe auf der Stütze?

bike action sagt dazu (switch 03):
"Die Sattelstütze muß über die untere Schweißnaht des Oberohres reichen."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

